# Miami - DMI2 or UFL2?



## Compper (Aug 5, 2017)

Short time lurker first time poster here...

I originally started with DMI2 in Miami gardens then switched over to Flex in UFL1 Doral which closed down and then switched to UFL2 Wynwood. Couple months ago got an email offer to switch over to DMI3 Virginia Gardens which I declined.

Shifts at UFL2 have been few and far in-between without the use of any bots/just reserved blocks. Get at most one block a week about 75% of the time (with weekday business hours blocked out due to day job). Can't seem to "figure out" the release time for same/next day blocks.

Question - should I look into switched back to DMI2 for possibility of more blocks? Since I live in SW Broward it would mean giving up tips but most likely driving less. Does the "clear data" trick in the app to switch stations still work? I saw someone mention to look in the Flex app log for release block times - is this the best way to find out release block times?

P.S. Anamoly last week I got a reserved block from both UFL2 and Virginia Gardens non-flex. Didn't think I could get offers from multiple warehouses...

Thanks!


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

I work out of DMI2.......blocks are not easy to come by and as you mentioned, need a bot or auto clicker just for a shot. Probably best to wait it out and see if you get the multiple offers from warehouses and more opportunities. We don't see multiple warehouse offers here yet.

Interesting mention of looking at logs for block releases. Anyone have any info on how to do that. Need a log app or is there a way to dig into logs via a native android app?
Our location stopped sending out push notifications for open blocks. I used to use android notification log to keep track but since no more notifications no ability to do that anymore. 
Block drops are pretty much completely random right now.


----------



## Compper (Aug 5, 2017)

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> I work out of DMI2.......blocks are not easy to come by and as you mentioned, need a bot or auto clicker just for a shot. Probably best to wait it out and see if you get the multiple offers from warehouses and more opportunities. We don't see multiple warehouse offers here yet.
> 
> Interesting mention of looking at logs for block releases. Anyone have any info on how to do that. Need a log app or is there a way to dig into logs via a native android app?
> Our location stopped sending out push notifications for open blocks. I used to use android notification log to keep track but since no more notifications no ability to do that anymore.
> Block drops are pretty much completely random right now.


Thanks for the info Carmen


----------



## Basmati (Sep 14, 2014)

Compper said:


> Short time lurker first time poster here...
> 
> I originally started with DMI2 in Miami gardens then switched over to Flex in UFL1 Doral which closed down and then switched to UFL2 Wynwood. Couple months ago got an email offer to switch over to DMI3 Virginia Gardens which I declined.
> 
> ...


There isn't any set time that blocks are dropped in Miami. The only chance you have of getting anything is to pay the hackers or run a bot program all day. At this point tho, the standard bot programs are almost useless and will at best just grab a Fresh block in the evening, which will suck because you won't get tips and will often be sent all the way to Fort Lauderdale for a $36 payout. 
Amazon recently added a Fresh warehouse to the Virginia Gardens location. The offer you received from there was for Fresh and not standard logistics.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

My setup was able to grab 5 blocks yesterday. 4 were within 30 minute start time and varying hours but at least 1, maybe 2 was a 4 hour block. Was happening fast so you just have to act quick to forfeit or do something. Can't get to warehouse that quick. 
Saw lot's of blocks flashing but couldn't catch any 3 1/2 or 4 hour morning blocks only one 3 hour. Got greedy and tossed it back.

Today decided to use the emulator and phone, emulator to see the start of the main block release, then switch over to the phone...........it worked but not sure why?? Caught my first 4 hour block in 10 days. Sometimes the swap goes quickly, other times the app freezes up or won't load. So, not fool proof. 

Coincidentally......I sent a LONG feedback submission on sunday to ***** about all the issues in Miami and question why it's so different than other locations ie: no consistency to block releases, releasing one block at a time, no block release notifications. Monday got a response, 1 hour later i'm seeing blocks consistently??? 1 hour later I got a survey link.....*****ed some more. Blocks start showing up Monday. 

Todays 4 hour block seemed to be waiting for me?? I know.....a stretch but seems to happen every time I *****!


----------



## Compper (Aug 5, 2017)

Basmati said:


> There isn't any set time that blocks are dropped in Miami. The only chance you have of getting anything is to pay the hackers or run a bot program all day. At this point tho, the standard bot programs are almost useless and will at best just grab a Fresh block in the evening, which will suck because you won't get tips and will often be sent all the way to Fort Lauderdale for a $36 payout.
> Amazon recently added a Fresh warehouse to the Virginia Gardens location. The offer you received from there was for Fresh and not standard logistics.





CarmenFlexDriver said:


> My setup was able to grab 5 blocks yesterday. 4 were within 30 minute start time and varying hours but at least 1, maybe 2 was a 4 hour block. Was happening fast so you just have to act quick to forfeit or do something. Can't get to warehouse that quick.
> Saw lot's of blocks flashing but couldn't catch any 3 1/2 or 4 hour morning blocks only one 3 hour. Got greedy and tossed it back.
> 
> Today decided to use the emulator and phone, emulator to see the start of the main block release, then switch over to the phone...........it worked but not sure why?? Caught my first 4 hour block in 10 days. Sometimes the swap goes quickly, other times the app freezes up or won't load. So, not fool proof.
> ...


Appreciate the info. Ive been able to see a few blocks come up in the middle of the night (past 12) with the manual method but very tedious to say the least. Will try to set up an emulator see if that helps.

When you say using the emulator to see the start of the main block release then switching over to phone - can you explain? PM if you'd like


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Compper said:


> Appreciate the info. Ive been able to see a few blocks come up in the middle of the night (past 12) with the manual method but very tedious to say the least. Will try to set up an emulator see if that helps.
> 
> When you say using the emulator to see the start of the main block release then switching over to phone - can you explain? PM if you'd like


 Keep in mind an emulator won't typically work right out of the box, took many hours of finding the right one to run on my system and tweak it to run properly.

As far as "switching over to phone"....you can't run the app simultaneously on 2 devices, so you have to close one out, load the other and typically get a message to "use this device". Once I see the blocks dropped I try to switch over to the phone so I can be more selective about the blocks I accept.

I don't mind sharing this in public as I don't care if everyone runs an auto setup....will level the playing field all around or force amazon to do something different.


----------

